# Which company has the most kudos in the vaping world



## Nick (31/8/15)

Evening guys.. not to stir up a hornets nest but I must ask which company makes the best equipment all round... my other very exspensive hobby is fly-fishing and the genral consensus with fishing gear is the best rods and reels are made by sage.. my sage 2 weight and matching reel are treated as if they were my other 2 daughters. . So high end gear who comes out tops..


----------



## DoubleD (31/8/15)

Mark Bugs, Gepetto, GP Paps, The 3rd Degree, CKS, Aria, Giacomo Biaggini SVA mods, Reomods, Provari, VaporShark, Praxis Vapor to name a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (31/8/15)

Well remember how it was first the Sage One, followed by the Hardy Zenith having the crown, and now I believe the G.Loomis NRX LP is the king of the hill? Vaping is similar, except instead of having one company carry the crown for a year or two, we're seeing a new leader every 2-3 months. Although there are some very solid contenders from all companies often, the "premium" brands which are of high repute would be Vaporshark, Yihi (with their own mods), and perhaps things like the HexOhm for drippers and a Whiteout who is a new contender but very promising as they have a modular system.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nick (31/8/15)

Mike said:


> Well remember how it was first the Sage One, followed by the Hardy Zenith having the crown, and now I believe the G.Loomis NRX LP is the king of the hill? Vaping is similar, except instead of having one company carry the crown for a year or two, we're seeing a new leader every 2-3 months. Although there are some very solid contenders from all companies often, the "premium" brands which are of high repute would be Vaporshark, Yihi (with their own mods), and perhaps things like the HexOhm for drippers and a Whiteout who is a new contender but very promising as they have a modular system.


Thanks.... sage one will always win any argument in my house I suppose the vaping world is still in its infancy.. it's iPhone 1 or 2...


----------



## Mike (31/8/15)

Heheh, don't worry, I am of the same sentiments  Although I am a cheap bugger who fishes Greys, I also use a Sage 4560 because it's just so damn bulletproof.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

